# no license?



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

not that I would.....but, what happens now a days when you get caught fishing with no license?......do they ticket you and take your gear?......just curious.........


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

I don't know the answer, but I also have a question. This year you were able to purchase fishing licenses online and they actually sent your license to your email. I never got mine printed and just took a screenshot of it in my phone. I figured I always have my phone on me when fishing, so it's better than just a piece of paper. Would this be accepted by the rangers? If not, I think it would be pretty dumb. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes that was a new rule this year... You can have a picture on your phone as long as the info is clear


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I tend to forget mine even though I make several copies for the boat, kayak, cars, etc.
They can also check you with a social sec number.

Hmm. I'd take a photo for my phone, but then I'd probably forget that too. . . .


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been told many times by different wardens that they will just run your social to see if you actually purchased one if you forgot or lost it. They said as long as you aren't being a complete ass about it, they just issue a warning and tell you to remember it next time. I'm horrible about forgetting mine in my other tackle box or just leaving it in the truck if I'm wading.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Fishing with no license is a fine of $75 ish dollars I think. That is if you never bought one for that year, not if you have one, just not on you. Although the regs state it should be on you.

They don't stat taking your gear until you do thinks like catch a whole lot of fish over the limit, fish with 6 rods while trolling when it's just you. Illegal charter business, Use of gear while committing a crime, like drunk while boating.

If you have not bought a license, they tell you to leave and release/confiscate your fish. If they find you again without a license then gear can be taken and the suspension of fishing license for a year or more.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

After buying mine and having it laminated I made a copy of it and put one inside the brim of my fishing hat holding it in place with a large paperclip.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Having one laminated inside of your boat wouldn't be a bad idea or in your tackle box etc


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

laminate...use packing tape!
both sides, then trim to the edge of the paper. Mines been dunked and the edges got a bit spotty.

did not know you could scan a copy on your phone, brilliant!


----------



## Hoover 4 Me (Jul 30, 2013)

One bait shop I use has a photocopy of a citation issued in Delaware hanging on the cash register. Can't recall the exact amount but I think it was in $180-$190 range. I don't know if this person got caught before or what. I'll double check the amount the next time I get bait and snap a picture of the ticket. I've heard they can also take all of your gear.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

No need to laminate one after you print and sign it. Sign with a roller ball gel type pen. Then spray it with clear acrylic. Both sides. Makes it water proof.

Lay it on wax paper to dry. I do this with everything I print for outdoor use, maps, charts, hunting tags, licenses, etc.

Don't print anything like maps or charts double sided, the spray makes the paper somewhat translucent.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

thanks for the info.....


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you don't purchase the license and get caught fishing you will more than likely be cited. It's an M4 and fine amounts vary county to county. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

It can also depend on whether or not the enforcement person (or unit) you encounter has a computer and internet access. A few years back I, and some other guys, were hunting a piece of private property in a township near here. We were all legal, right down to signed, printed permission slips. Well, in late afternoon, right before sundown, here comes a helicopter circling overhead. It was opening day of deer season, and I thought they might be hunting for someone lost or hurt. Next thing I know here come a couple of ODNR guys through the woods. They check me and everything is fine, except for the fact that they screwed up prime time something royal! 

On the walk out of the woods I figured I better be "more than legal", so I made sure my gun was unloaded. Sure enough, the ODNR guys were still there, waiting for us at the front of the property. Everybody passed muster except for one guy, the guy who only had one arm and hunted with a pistol. Seems he didn't like to lay his pistol down in the damp, and had his Son unload it for him. Unfortunately, his Son got checked before him and was, basically, "ordered" out of the woods by the warden! 

So, when he gets back and the LEO's find his gun still loaded all sorts of merriment ensued! They ran this poor guy through the wringer! Plus, there was some tall, buzz cut, neo Nazi, who seemed bound and determined to turn this into a signature moment. They even tried telling him that he had no right to carry a loaded pistol on private property that was not his! That's when I felt compelled to speak up. I told them that since he was related to the guy who owned the property, and had written permission to be there, that he could parade around with a loaded pistol 24/7, and they had nothing to say about it! This seemed to give them pause. However, they did momentarily confiscate his pistol, and check out the serial number on their computer. It checked out OK, and they returned it to him. The neo Nazi seemed mighty put out about that.


----------



## seasick Steve (Apr 16, 2011)

Some LEO's are more "enthusiastic" than others. We were steelheading in PA where you are required to display your license. It was a rainy morning then the sun came out and it warmed up. My buddy takes off his rain jacket and lays it on the bank. His license was pinned on the back. He came very close to getting a citation because he wasn't wearing his license by a young officer.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Your looking at a $180.00 fine and a trip to the courthouse. Add a missed day of work and court costs to the mix. The $19.00 up front looks alot better. All wildlife officers have internet access in their vehicles............Mark


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

i See a lot of boats on Erie seemingly pulling to many lines. and coolers that look over the limit. I wonder if they actually fine them or just let them go. Seems to many ignoring the law these days to be much concerned!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

viper1 said:


> i See a lot of boats on Erie seemingly pulling to many lines. and coolers that look over the limit. I wonder if they actually fine them or just let them go. Seems to many ignoring the law these days to be much concerned!


OK, lines are pretty easy to count, I get that, but how do you determine "coolers that look over the limit" while on another boat with the lid closed? Do they open the lids and hold up the cooler for you to look while the troll past you?

Also if you think a game officer will overlook an over limit or too many lines you should rethink that, not going to happen


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lundy said:


> OK, lines are pretty easy to count, I get that, but how do you determine "coolers that look over the limit" while on another boat with the lid closed? Do they open the lids and hold up the cooler for you to look while the troll past you?
> 
> Also if you think a game officer will overlook an over limit or too many lines you should rethink that, not going to happen


Lundy take a chill pill Buddy! I was wondering what the fines was and no I don't ever break the law knowingly. As far as the coolers Yes they open the lids to brag a lot. I docked at the lagoon and my friend in the marina. Many times id see coolers that seemed to contain more then they should. i'm not the ODNR so i dont count. But any one who fishes Erie has an idea how many fish a cooler contains when they look in. LOL! Not to say i haven't come in with 1 or 2 perch extra from a bad count by people. But going to solve that soon with one of them counters for the cooler. and we even use a clicker for walleye. Us older guys aren't as sharp as some of you younger ones i admit. But i do have good ethics. Ain't a man allowed to ask questions here no more. LOL!


----------

